# Dog attack



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I all
Do I have permission to shoot a dog that's coming on to my land and killing my chickens because I let it of once and it has came back to day but my dogs chased it away if it comes back I'm thinking it should meet my 22 please help any advise


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

we are not alowed to shoot anything here.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

What should I do


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Talk to animal control. Each area is different.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Good idea thanks


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you know who the dog belongs to? If so, send them a bill. 

In Virginia we can kill any dog or wild critter killing our stock but you need to know the laws in your area.

But I also would start with animal control/police.

Best of luck!


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i would but you need to know your local law. my dad was told by law enforcement if its a danger to your property to shoot it. and chicks are property. you could also call dog catcher too. sorry hope you dont lose any more. i lost alot to raccoons. we were told by DNR to shoot it.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I told the owner of the dog and he said that's not my problem it's yours 
So if I see it again I'm just going to let it see my 22


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your help


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree with ya, chickenman. Here in rural Alabama, we are allowed to protect our property with any means necessary, and the chickens are property. Or if there is animal control, tell them or the police what the dog owner told you, and what your choices are. Maybe they will do something, and keep you from having to. Good luck, and let us know!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenman18 said:


> I told the owner of the dog and he said that's not my problem it's yours


Wow ...

The nerve of some people!


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

A few days ago a stray dog ran one of my hens off her nest,and got all of her tail feathers,but she got away. Then the dog ate all her eggs. I keep the .22 handy and if I see any strange dogs on my property they get killed,but I live in a pretty rural area. Keep one thing in mind,if you do kill a dog,just quietly dispose of it and say nothing. A friend of mine just had to call the owner of some old stray and brag that he had killed the man's dog,and ended up having to pay the guy a pretty high price for his "registered hunting dog". It was just a mutt,but he had phony papers and the judge sided with the dog owner.


----------

